# Christmas



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Just for fun, do you ever ask family and friends what kind of pigeon they want for Christmas? I get the most horrified reactions! Little do they know I would not trust any one of them with my birds!


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Thats normally what my step-dad and I get each other as Christmas gifts. Either a new breed or just some trading between our lofts.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

wcooper said:


> Thats normally what my step-dad and I get each other as Christmas gifts. Either a new breed or just some trading between our lofts.


That's really nice!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's more like I tell them what kind_ I _want for Christmas


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

doveone52 said:


> Just for fun, do you ever ask family and friends what kind of pigeon they want for Christmas? I get the most horrified reactions! Little do they know I would not trust any one of them with my birds!


Thats funny..........


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It's more like I tell them what kind_ I _want for Christmas


Does it work?


----------

